# Gloat



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just received my new XDM 9mm in OD Green, WHAT A GREAT FEEL. Changed the grip to fit my hand and I'm just waiting for my Brother to get here so we can shoot the crap out of it. I got a sweet deal($555) out the door from my FFL transfer dealer. Now I need to find a home for my Kahr CW9, wife says (3) 9mm's are too many. I will report back about how it shoots.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

You're right that is a good price. Where'd you buy it, online or local?

BTW, your wife, bless her heart, is wrong. (VBG) Unless she means you don't have enough variety! In which case, she's right!


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Gunbroker; bought my last three guns there and everytime I have saved a minimum of $100.00 by not buyiing locally. I really would buy locally and I always check there first, but my local dealer just can't meet the prices. He says I am buying cheaper than he can through his distributors. He is a friend and my FFL transfer dealer.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

What a sweet shooting gun. I'm surprised how little it "bucks". Not a single problem. Think i'll save up for the XDM 45.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

xdm45 said:


> Gunbroker; bought my last three guns there and everytime I have saved a minimum of $100.00 by not buyiing locally. I really would buy locally and I always check there first, but my local dealer just can't meet the prices. He says I am buying cheaper than he can through his distributors. He is a friend and my FFL transfer dealer.


Gunbroker is a good resource sometimes.I've bought a couple off dealers listing there. If you can find a dealer online you might get even better deals if you use them more than once. Buds Gun Shop has some pretty good prices and will haggle if you call them. I have bought a few off them over the years but there are somewhat local for me (we're in the same state anyway). They do try to take pretty good care of their repeat customers.
There are others but I have not done business with them and can't give a review that some others might be more knowledgeable about.


----------

